# homeschooling in Spain



## rmwcamacho (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi, all,
My name is Rebecca, and I just posted my introduction. My family and I live in California, but due to my husband's sabbatical, will be in Spain from Dec. 30 through June 7. We will be approximately one month in each of the following cities: Granada, Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao, and Santiago de Compostela. We are a bilingual family, as I am American and my husband is Mexican. We have three children, ages 10, 7 and 5 years old. We have been homeschooling for about 4 years so far, and would like to know what groups, activities, and other resources are available for local homeschoolers in each area. We would especially like to meet local homeschoolers, whether ex-pats or Spanish. 
Thanks,
Rebecca


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

rmwcamacho said:


> Hi, all,
> My name is Rebecca, and I just posted my introduction. My family and I live in California, but due to my husband's sabbatical, will be in Spain from Dec. 30 through June 7. We will be approximately one month in each of the following cities: Granada, Madrid, Barcelona, Bilbao, and Santiago de Compostela. We are a bilingual family, as I am American and my husband is Mexican. We have three children, ages 10, 7 and 5 years old. We have been homeschooling for about 4 years so far, and would like to know what groups, activities, and other resources are available for local homeschoolers in each area. We would especially like to meet local homeschoolers, whether ex-pats or Spanish.
> Thanks,
> Rebecca


Heres some previous threads that may help

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...g-spain/20207-home-educating-while-spain.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/4366-homeschooling-spain.html

Jo xxx


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

I am aware of an immigrant family in the town I work in - who has recently had an official but so far "friendly" visit from Social Services - "Why does your child not attend an approved place of education" - i.e. School. Spanish schools WILL lay on extra language and intensive learning plans to get non-spanish speakers up to speed. AFAIK the next visit would have been FAR LESS friendly. 

You will not find many Home Schooling support groups as it is not ( as the law understands the concept) legal to do so. But given you are basically just on a 6 month HOLIDAY you I assume will not be residents - Just keep at it. 

The 5 year old is not eligible for COMPULSORY schooling as they start here at 6.


----------

